# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Bienvenue  Gilles Vasseur,  le nouveau responsable officiel de la rubrique Delphi

## Community Management

Chers membres du club,

C'est avec un grand plaisir que je vous annonce que Gilles Vasseur (pseudonyme gvasseur58) est dsormais le responsable officiel de la rubrique Delphi. 

Gilles est un membre actif de la rdaction, depuis quelques annes dj, qui a apport des contributions de qualit au club. Il a dmontr sa motivation par la publication de plusieurs actualits sur Delphi. Et ses comptences s'tendent galement aux langages Lazarus et Pascal, sur lesquels il a aussi rdig des tutoriels pour l'dification de la communaut.

Il est maintenant le nouveau responsable de la rubrique Delphi. Nous comptons sur vous pour apporter votre soutien  Gilles dans sa nouvelle mission, qui sera d'impulser davantage de dynamisme  cette rubrique. Alors n'hsitez pas  le  contacter par message priv, si vous souhaitez collaborer avec lui et apporter vos contributions  la rubrique Delphi.

Mais avant, joignez-vous  moi pour souhaiter la bienvenue  Gilles Vasseur, le nouveau responsable de la rubrique Delphi.  ::lahola::

----------


## Malick

::salut:: 

Bonne nouvelle. ::): 

Flicitations Gilles et bon courage pour la suite.

 ::lahola::

----------


## zoom61

Bienvenue dans l'quipe
 ::chin::

----------


## Laethy

::lahola::  ::lahola:: 

Bienvenue Gilles.

----------


## f-leb

Bienvenue Gilles ::chin::

----------


## Alcatz

Ne le distrayez pas trop, il a du travail !  ::aie:: 

Gilles, je te flicite du fond du coeur. Ton engagement, ton dynamisme, la quantit et surtout la qualit du travail que tu as ralis font de toi naturellement la personne toute dsigne pour tre responsable de cette rubrique.

 ::lahola:: 

Compte sur moi pour t'aider du mieux que je pourrai.

Malheureusement trop loin gographiquement pour trinquer avec toi...  ::chin:: 
Alors je bois ton verre.

----------


## vermine

Flicitations !  ::chin::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bienvenue et flicitations  ::):

----------


## gvasseur58

Merci  vous tous  ::D: .
J'essayerai de faire au mieux, mais je sais que pour cela je peux compter sur vous. 
Si quelqu'un est aussi  remercier, c'est Alcatz, qui a su prendre du temps pour m'expliquer le fonctionnement des coulisses de DVP  ::king::

----------

